# Nadel-Präger



## Larry Laffer (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal Tips für Lieferanden für Nadel-Präger.
Ich stelle mir hier ein Gerät vor, dass ich idealerweise vollständig in die Steuerung integrieren kann - also: ich gebe von der SPS oder vom PC das zu beschriftende Layout vor und genauso auch den Inhalt des zu beschriftenden Textes - das Gerät sollte sich also am Besten wie ein Drucker betreiben lassen können.

Hat dazu jemand Vorschläge für mich ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## jabba (11 Dezember 2009)

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal ?

z.B.

Borries (Einschub im Schrank)
Markator (Einschub im Schrank)
Telesis (Kleine Einheit an der Maschine)

Alles über z.B. RS232 mit Größe Winkel, Position usw als Text zu senden
hab die drei Hersteller im Einsatz.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
ich hatte das im Hinterkopf, dass du etwas mit solchen Geräten machst. Über Hersteller hatten wir noch nicht "gesprochen".
Danke für die Links.
Wenn du schreibst, dass du die Geräte schon mal im Einsatz hast - wie werden die genau mit Daten versorgt ? Nur RS232 oder auch andere Schnittstellen ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## jabba (11 Dezember 2009)

Hab bisher immer RS232 benutzt,
Bei Telesis gibts aber schon mal des öfteren Probleme, da sollte man erher aud RS422 gehen.
Bei Borries geht mittlerweile auch Profibus, wer mittlerweile Ethernet kann weiss ich nicht , war aber bei allen in Planung. Das letzte Neugerät war vor einem Jahr, und aus kompatibiltätsgründen bin ich bei RS232 geblieben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Dezember 2009)

... ich habe es schon weitergegeben an unseren Konstrukteur ...


----------



## Platinum (25 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier ein ähliches Thema mal anschneiden. Und zwar will ich  gerne einen Text mit evtl. Bildern an eine Prägersteuerung senden über RS232 mit Anbindung auf Profinet an eine S7 CPU. Ich hatte an eine Zeichenkette in einem DB gedacht. Da ich aber in Sachen Zeichenkette noch nichts gemacht habe, würde ich mir gerne mal paar Tipps und Infos holen wie ich da überhaupt anfange. Bin sehr gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Grüße


----------

